
Digital natives can handle the truth. Trouble is, they can’t find it - aburan28
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/dec/11/digital-natives-cant-find-the-truth-on-the-internet
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
Could this be partly atteibuted to the shuttering and lack of resiucres
directed to libraries? This is where I learned how to research and discern
legitimate sources.

